# Goat Garden???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We have a goat pen up but we will changing it and making it permanent this fall! I want to put garden beds around it and make it pretty in the back area. Do any of you have garden beds around your goat pens and if so what do you plant? Just looking for ideas...


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I changed my gardens to include flowers not on the goat toxic list. They can nibble at them through the fence and have uprooted a few. :laugh: 
wild type daisies, queen Anne's lace [wild carrot] mint, sunflowers, bee balm [bergemont], yarrow, goldenrod,


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

*What to plant*

I got just the thing for you.Plant those prolific growing strawberries.Guaranteed you goats will be very happy.lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Herbs also do well alongside a goat pen - but first make sure they aren't herbs that do undesirable things, like reduce fertility or milk production.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

A few weeks ago I came across a wonderful idea for those of us who have no choice but to grow plants in raised garden beds: Straw Bale Gardening. I have very rocky soil. After reading up on it and watching a few YouTube videos, I am growing next years garden using this method. Plus, I am going to get a few more bales for the goat enclosure. The idea is you condition the bales by digging a hole for the plant, placing fertilizer in each hole (figure goat poop will work), then top off with a few handfulls of soil and water. After a few weeks the straw bale will have started composting and you plant your vegetables for a wonderful garden. Besides using straw bales for my vegetable garden, I plan on placing a few bales next to the fence in the goat enclosure. I have seen my goats rubbing up against straw bales to relieve their itches; so I will be providing them with a scratching post, along with growing them some food. After a few years the straw should compost down into wonderful soil which is needed in the goat enclosure.

For more info: http://strawbalegardens.com/Home_Page.html


----------

